# Featherboard choice for Grizzly table?



## Gooseafcrna (Feb 10, 2013)

I ordered my first router table a few days ago, the Grizzly T10432. This is my first table and was wondering if any brand featherboards will do? Also, how many do i need? Was looking at some Woodpecker variable pressure ones on Amazon and they show 4 on the router table in the add, but didn't know if i need that many. Thanks.

Eric


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Make your own, Eric. They are easy to make....


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I use 4, two to hold the wood to the inboard and outboard fence and two to hold the wood down to the table.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*Caution.*



Gooseafcrna said:


> I ordered my first router table a few days ago, the Grizzly T10432. This is my first table and was wondering if any brand featherboards will do? Also, how many do i need? Was looking at some Woodpecker variable pressure ones on Amazon and they show 4 on the router table in the add, but didn't know if i need that many. Thanks.
> 
> Eric


Hi Eric, Don't order the 6 piece router table set that Rockler has on sale. They will not work on the Grizzly table. The featherboards for the fence are to short, the t-bolts will not fit the fence, We found this out the hard way. It is smart to use 4 for long stock.


----------



## Gooseafcrna (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks. Do you know if most others will fit the Grizzly?

Eric


----------



## OIB-HENRY (Feb 26, 2013)

James, What woods are acceptable and what is best for making featherboards? Months ago I made for my shop a 3/4" thick one out of red oak that seems very stiff, probably because of thickness of feathers. Are there and pattern and/or recommendations already posted? Henry


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Henry,

Almost any wood will achieve the purpose, although most recommend a hardwood.

I made these out of 19mm ply and they work well. 

Remember, they are free and can be made as and when required and to what size required. I would make the next ones longer to make them easier to clamp to the table saw or router table.

Just used the table saw blade to cut the fingers, moving the fence 3/8" at a time.










There are many responses on google for making featherboards...

I will see if I can find the "plan" I worked from....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

How to make a Featherboard


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

We about "killed" the subject here and about that very same Grizzly table :http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/39942-feather-boards-buy-em-make-em.html

Currently I have the two JessEm's and am happy. I do feel that I need 2 more and will probably make them out of a chunk of oak or maple I have in my scrap pile.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Eric, I am using Milescraft, a little aggravating because of the bend in onside slot. Bench Dog makes a nice in the same price range, but you need to order their miter slot hold downs. Read their add closely.

Bench Dog 40-011 Feather-Loc Double Featherboard for Table Saws & Router Tables - Amazon.com


----------



## Bill Huber (Sep 7, 2009)

I tried a few different ones and found there was a problem with this type or that type. The mag ones worked fine on the table saw and band saw but not on the router table.
Then there was the problem of setting them up for the fence or the table.

I found the Jessem feather boards and love them. they are easy to set up for what ever you need and will work on both the router table and the saws. You can stack them for a wider feather board.

I did make a small mod to them that made it even easier to switch from one configuration to a different one. I just cut out the end of the feather board and that made it so easy to switch them.

PARALIGN FEATHER BOARDS


----------



## OIB-HENRY (Feb 26, 2013)

James, Thank you! Have printed the data and will make several more featherboards. Henry


----------



## Gooseafcrna (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. The table just arrived today, but I won't have a chance to set it up until this weekend.

Eric


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gooseafcrna said:


> Thanks everyone for all the advice. The table just arrived today, but I won't have a chance to set it up until this weekend.
> 
> Eric


Check it over well for 'discrepancies'. I found a piece of the fence that had been poorly repaired with a bond-o type material. Grizzly replaced it immediately. Other then that, it goes together very easily. I have so far added a shelf spanning the horizontal spreaders which is more easily done before final assembly of the top. Enjoy! It works well.


----------

